# ADGA buck AGS does...



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok so breeding is coming near! We want to register out two homebred does with ADGA (it will most likely be later this fall early winter when we renew our membership) any way.. we have two other does we are not going to duel reg. they will be just AGS... the buck we are going to use is just ADGA reg. We don't own him so we will get a service memo.. Will I still be able to reg. the kids from my AGS does with ADGA and AGS??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the does are only AGS registered and buck is only ADGA registered, then no. You need at least one of them registered with both. Then you would have to register the kids with ADGA first and then mail in the ADGA registration with an AGS registration application (they will mail back the ADGA registration) to register the kids with AGS.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

^Actually, you don't.

Skyla, what you will need from the buck owner is a copy of his ADGA paper and a service memo if you want the kids to be registered AGS and ADGA. They can be double registered...just make sure to get copies. If AGS registering and one parent is ADGA, copy the parent's ADGA paper and send it in with your AGS kid application. If registering ADGA and one parent is AGS, make a copy of the parent's AGS paper and send it in with the kid's ADGA application.

Hope that makes sense...I register 50 or more kids a year and do this all the time. No issues at all. :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome!! Thanks Kylee!! I was pretty sure you could ( I knew I could if I owned the buck) but wanted to be sure if I could with a service memo... Thanks again


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry for my ignorance but it sounds like if my ND does are AGS then I wouldn't be able to register them ADGS. Will that be a problem for me? and what is the difference between the 2 registries?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

www.americangoatsociety.com and www.adga.org

They're both dairy goat registeries...ADGA is the "bigger" of the two and is a bit more ahead with their website and registration processing and such.

If your does are AGS only, you can double register them with ADGA. You need to fill out and application and send in the AGS paper along with it to ADGA. Be sure to put a note saying you want the AGS paper back...i've heard they've been known to keep them on occasion. :thumb:


----------

